# Control de fuego de torpedos tipo destructor



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

No sabía dónde ponerlo así que aqui se los dejo .


Si se compran un destructor viejo y tienen problemas con el control de fuego de los torpedos , aqui les dejo el manual  

http://www.hnsa.org/doc/destroyer/ddfc/index.htm

Elegí la página de la parte eléctrica 


http://www.hnsa.org/doc/destroyer/ddfc/part4.htm

Enyoy it !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2014)

*! ! Que buen material ¡ ¡*

Tal ves me sirva para aplicar en el destructor que tengo en la piscina y que empleo para jugar "Batalla Naval"


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 4, 2014)

se podra adaptar par una cat???!!!!
igual esta bueno, me guta!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

Para piscinas mejor submarinos , fijate el índice  !

http://www.hnsa.org/doc/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para piscinas mejor submarinos , fijate el índice  !
> 
> http://www.hnsa.org/doc/index.htm



Tengo *2* submarinos en la piscina, pero uno se quedó sin baterías, se fue al fondo y ahora no lo encuentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2014)

*Depth Charges *


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2014)

Fogo.. si gustas te presto un sonar de escaneo lateral.... D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Side-scan_sonar


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 6, 2014)

Es excelente la info, muyyy bueno. Lastima que la gente comun no participa de estos proyectos militares. Se habriria la mente para muchas cosas no destructivas.

Saludos

PD: Recomiendo la parte de Radar, muyyyy interesante.


----------

